
TechCrunch redesign – thoughts? - tednash
https://beta.techcrunch.com/
======
samayylmao
I think it is more aesthetic and less cluttered looking. My only qualm is when
the screen width gets too small the header changes. There is an awkward amount
of whitespace in the smaller screen size header. It seems as if a design this
deliberate should have been properly tested.

